# New Pit Advice- Kamado Big Joe vs. Yoder Loaded Wichita



## dbchaplin03 (Oct 26, 2017)

Need some expert advise!  I'm not new to smoking or high quality smokers.  Seems like every 3-5 years i get the itch for something new and my wife wants to ring my neck.. Go figure..

I started my journey years ago with every type of cheap smoker available such as propane, electric, charcoal... Etc...  Then i got smart and bought an XL BGE.. Phenominal pit... But then i got this wild idea I wanted a pellet smoker..  

Mistake #1- Sold the XL BGE (worst mistake ever) and bought a Yoder YS640.  Loved the ease and available cooking space, just wasn't satisfied with the flavor.. it was missing the lump coal flavor.  Sold it 1.5 yrs later 

Mistake #2- Bought a Large BGE trying to prevent the wife from ending my life while i slept because it was $700 cheaper then the XL i previously owned and sold..  It was too small for what i do.. Sold it maybe 2 years later..

Mistake #3- Although i loved this mistake, I bought a gravity feed vertical smoker.  Outstanding smoker and i loved it but had to sell it because I move every 2-3 years and it was not easy to move and take with us.. Plus it was huge and took up a lot of space in the garage.

Current situation- Still move every 2-3 years.  I love the new changes to the 2017 Kamado Big Joe with the better hinge system, better gasket, etc.. And they are USA made unlike my beloved BGE.  And i found a dealer who will sell it to me for 10% off.  I was ready to make the purchase until i stumbled on a used Yoder Loaded Wichita..  I've always wanted a stick burner.  

They both have pros and cons and I'm torn.  I love the ease of the Kamado type smokers, especially with a DigiQ Controller.. But i love the available cooking space of the stick burner.  I love the stainless steel and ceramic components of the Kamado that will never rust or corrode unlike a stick burner that is all steel.  The Kamado takes up less space and can go out on the deck with a cover unlike the stick burner which takes up garage space.. The Kamado will smoke with excellent results but is also a phenominal grill and the stick burner can't grill.. I do have a gasser but not that big of a fan of gas grilling.  I've never owned a high quality stick burner but I've always wanted too.  I'm thinking we may have to 'settle' for the Kamado until i retire in about 10 years.  The used Yoder is a decent price but not a steal either.  

Any thoughts from anyone who was bored enough to read my ramble?


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Recently made the change from stick burner to extra large kamado joe. I liked the room of the stick burner, but the efficiency and ease of tempature control of the KJ has won my heart. I can not encourage you enough to come to the KJ side. Using a load of good lump charcoal, I easily can do a  7 to 8 hr brisket cook at 225 - 230. Also the xl kJ is roomier that it appears. I’ve done 4 beer can chickens at once on it, plenty of room. Am looking forward doing to a turkey on thanksgiving.


----------



## aucivil (Nov 24, 2017)

*Weber Summit® Charcoal Grilling Center 24"*
*





*


----------

